# Report: Sat Radio Sees Strong Holiday Sales



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

How well did the satellite industry's new kid on the block fare during the holiday sales season? 

According to SkyWaves Research, the Michigan firm following the satellite radio business, Christmas sales apparently were strong for the emerging product. 

SkyWaves estimated that XM Satellite Radio enrolled 360,000 to 400,000 new subscriptions during the fourth quarter, for a year-end total of 1.29 million to 1.33 million subscribers. The firm said it believes XM will add at least 20,000 more subscribers during the first week of January thanks to post-holiday activations. 

And Sirius Satellite Radio may have added 95,000 subscribers during the fourth quarter, SkyWaves said, for a year-end total of 230,000 to 240,000 subscribers. SkyWaves said Sirius could add 10,000 subscribers during the first week in January due to the post-holiday lag. For subscriber information and other information about SkyWaves Research, visit the company's website at http://www.skywavesresearch.com.

http://www.skyreport.com (used with permission)


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Wall Street smells a new hit. The Sirius stock has doubled in the last month and XM is up 20% as well (XM had rocketed from $2-$20 already this year, while Sirius lagged. It looks like Club Pam and the NFL announcement, along with a knockoff off the SkyFi has finally given Sirius the boost they were looking for).

Plus they passed my BestBuy test.

I go to Best Buy once a week to get the new DVDs on Tuesdays and the palette of XM and Sirius receivers has been getting emptied and refilled about every two weeks so my store alone had installed a several dozen in December alone. It's started to get that must have look about it. With zillions of commercial saturated radio listeners realizing what is available, they are embracing the project almost as fast as DVD players were.....


----------



## yomama (Nov 3, 2003)

I just got my XM last week...it was attached to a new Honda Accord coupe.
I was blown away at the variety and sound quality. I would never have imagined that I would ever pay for radio, but after my 3 free months of service I will be a paying customer. So long to the tight playlists of local Atlanta FM radio forever.. :zzz: ..this IS the future of radio.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Welcome to the XM Nation! :righton: A year ago I never thought I'd pay for radio either, now I don't know what I would do with out my SkiFi and at least 6 hours a day of XMLM. 

Enjoy!


----------

